# load-rated switches (electrical)



## incaprincess

Hello. I'd appreciate some help in verifying the best way to translate*load-rated switches*.  This term is taken from a safety manual dealing with electrical safety. Here is the context:

Routine Opening and Closing of Circuit - Load-rated switches, circuit breakers or other devices specifically designed as disconnecting means will be used for the opening,
reversing or closing of circuits under load conditions. Cable connectors not of the load break type, fuses, terminal lugs and cable splice connections will not be used for such purposes, except in an emergency.

My attempt to this translate this term is:  interruptores de capacidad

So the translation of my sentence would be:  *Los interruptores de capacidad*, interruptores principales y otros dispositivos diseñados para desconectarse se usarán para abrir, revertir o cerrar los circuitos según las condiciones de potencia de carga. .......

Thank you.


----------



## TitoHL

Podría ser que load-rated switch se refiriera a *interruptores de caja moldeada*, los cuales son más robustos que los interruptores automáticos comunes (breakers). Además, en ocasiones, la corriente de disparo (a la cual abre el circuito), puede regularse dentro de un rango y la capacidad máxima de la carga o límite máximo de este rango se llama frame. Sólo he visto del tipo trifásicos.
Por otra parte, circuit breaker se traduce como interruptor automático, disyuntor, o interruptor termomagnético, dependiendo del país.
Así, si alguien más confirma mi hipótesis, la frase quedaría: "Rutina de apertura y cierre de circuitos - Los interruptores de caja moldeada, los disyuntores/interruptores automáticos/interruptores termomagnéticos u otros dispositivos diseñados específicamente como un medio de desconexión será utilizado para la apertura, inversión o cierre de circuitos en/bajo condiciones de carga."
Saludos.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
El original en inglés no se debe traducir ni literal ni técnicamente al castellano, no porque se haya redactado con imprecisión sino porque en realidad es irrelevante.
Load-rated switches quiere decir Seccionadores de carga nominal, pero para este párrafo decir "seccionadores bajo carga" es suficiente.
Aprovecho la sugerencia de TitoHL, sugiriendo además el cambio de la palabra "rutina" por "procedimiento" que se utiliza más en manuales de seguridad en castellano.
"Procedimiento de apertura y cierre de circuitos - Los seccionadores bajo carga...".
El resto está perfecto.
Un saludo.


----------



## rodelu2

Los componentes de uso industrial, tanques de aire, caños, lo que sea, son o bien "rated" o "non-rated". Los non rated no declaran la presión o la temperatura o la..... que son capaces de manejar sin peligro, son de uso liviano. Llos "Rated" declaran el valor máximo de servicio en términos de presión, temperatura etc. y se describen como; pressure-rated to XXXlbs, o temperature-rated to XXXdegrees. Los switches de este hilo son load-rated, es decir declaran la corriente máxima que pueden manejar. Sugiero: "interruptores de capacidad suficiente para la tarea" o "capaces de seccionar la corriente del caso".


----------



## TitoHL

Se agradece la corrección, Keahi.
Saludos.


----------



## Keahi

Es un placer TitoHL.
Lo que dices es cierto Rodeluz pero si lo pones en este contexto verás que es irrelevante.
Si  ves la foto del enlace que ha puesto TitoHL, es un interruptor  (seccionador) automático, en esa foto se ve la leyenda con las cargas  que soporta, tensión y corriente de disparo etc., éstos son sus valores  nominales.
Sin embargo, hablando en general, todo seccionador que  puede ser utilizado para cortar la alimentación a una máquina mientras  está funcionando es conocido como "seccionador bajo carga", puede ser  que esté bien calculado para la tarea o que esté sobredimensionado (que  no es raro, por cierto) pero sólo este tipo de seccionadores se pueden  utilizar en caliente.
Si miras aquí verás Interruptores bajo carga y  en el menú de la derecha los rangos nominales.  http://www.abb.com/product/seitp329...c.aspx?productLanguage=es&country=ES&tabKey=2
¿Qué pasa si no es un Seccionador bajo carga?
Que  el arco eléctrico que se produce al conectar o desconectar la  alimentación puede estropear el equipo y más grave aún, puede provocar  quemaduras en el operario que lo manipula.
En los manuales de  seguridad se suele leer "seccionadores, disyuntores o interruptores  serán del tipo de maniobra con carga (o bajo carga) para hacer  operaciones mientras circula corriente ....".
Un saludo.


----------



## incaprincess

Ay dios mio, ustedes me están proveyendo mucha informacion util.  Cómo les agradezco.  

Routine Opening and Closing of Circuits—*Load-rated switches*, circuit breakers or other devices specifically designed as disconnecting means will be used for the opening, reversing or closing of circuits under load conditions. 

So here's the translation that I agree with the most: 
Procedimiento de apertura y cierre de circuitos*– L**os seccionadores bajo carga*, interruptores principales u otros dispositivos diseñados como un medio de desconexión para la apertura, inversión o cierre de circuitos bajo condiciones de carga.


----------



## Keahi

Circuit breaker = Interruptor automático o cuaquiera de las otras alternativas que sugirió TitoHL, interruptor principal no es preciso para este contexto.
Un saludo.


----------



## Navel

Si se trata de un manual de seguridad donde no es necesario indicar exactamente qué tipo de interruptores son con los que tienes que realizar la maniobra de apertura, lo traduciría de esta manera:

_"Rutina de apertura y cierre de circuitos - Los interruptores de cabecera, pequeños interruptores y otra aparamenta específicamente diseñada como medio de desconexión serán utilizados para la apertura, inversión o cierre de circuitos bajo condiciones de _(en)_ carga. Conectores de cableado sin ser de tipo desconectador, fusibles, terminales y empalmes no serán utilizados para este propósito, excepto en caso de emergencia"_

Para mí un seccionador es un dispositivo que abre y cierra circuitos en tensión (V > 0) pero que debe hacerlo sin carga (I = 0). 

Inciso, sé que existen seccionadores con capacidad de corte en carga pero esos dispositivos ya son añadiéndoles más cosas. La palabra seccionador tal cual, para mí es el dispositivo que he dicho en mi anterior párrafo, serían las típicas chuchillas de la película de Frankenstein. Una pletina que abre y cierra el circuito pero que se tiene que hacer sin carga porque se crearía el arco eléctrico y al crearse estropea este tipo de dispositivo pues no está preparado para la extinción de la chispa. Este aparato llevado a nuestros tiempos tiene otra pinta y es más pequeño, pero su función sigue siendo la misma, interrumpir sin carga. Por eso prefiero el genérico "interruptor" que define a todos los aparatos de corte: Interruptor automático magnetotérmico, interruptor fusible (ruptofusible), interruptor automático diferencial, interruptor seccionador...

Si el manual que estás traduciendo necesita especificar, entonces sí diría qué tipo de interruptor se necesita accionar para abrir/cerrar el circuito. Y si te es más cómodo disyuntor que interruptor pues usa disyuntor.


----------



## Keahi

Tengo que recordar que en los manuales de seguridad se tiene que ser claro y lo más conciso posible.
Rutina, no es buena palabra para Procedimiento de conexión - desconexión (apertura y cierre) de un circuito.
Hay procedimientos de este tipo que están regulados y sin embargo están previstos para efectuarse una sola vez en la vida (la desconexión general) en una planta nuclear, por ejemplo. Entonces, mal se le puede llamar "rutinario".
Seccionadores los hay de muchos tipos, pero para efectuar estas maniobras sólo aquellos que son del tipo con carga son los adecuados.
"Interruptores de cabecera" en manuales de seguridad o manuales de subestaciones eléctricas no lo he visto jamás, en este contexto no sólo es impreciso sino que es incorrecto. (Si no son de "cabecera", ¿no sirven para hacer estas maniobras?).
De lo que Navel ha dicho se puede tomar el término Aparamenta" que encierra todos los elementos de control y maniobra:
_Toda la aparamenta tiene que estar específicamente diseñada para trabajar bajo carga en maniobras de conexión...._
Sin embargo, es demasiado general, o sea que se reduce al mínimo el texto y lo que se quiere en todo manual de seguridad es no dejar lugar a interpretaciones, no es porque no vaya a ser entendido, sino porque no cuesta nada especificar algunos elementos a favor de hacer más claro el párrafo.
Un saludo.


----------

